# Conte:"al 60% allenerò in Italia"



## 7vinte (6 Maggio 2019)

Antonio Conte, nel mirino di Milan, Inter e Roma, rilascia un'intervista alla Iene, che andrà in onda domani sera, in cui fa il punto sul suo futuro:"ci sono buone probabilità che il prossimo anno alleni in Italia, ma ce ne sono anche che alleni all'estero o che resti fermo. Diciamo al 60% in Italia, al 30% all'estero e al 10% sto fermo. Contatti con alcune squadre? No, è ancora presto. Priorità a chi mi consentirà di vincere".


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte, nel mirino di Milan, Inter e Roma, rilascia un'intervista alla Iene, che andrà in onda domani sera, in cui fa il punto sul suo futuro:"ci sono buone probabilità che il prossimo anno alleni in Italia, ma ce ne sono anche che alleni all'estero o che resti fermo. Diciamo al 60% in Italia, al 30% all'estero e al 10% sto fermo. Contatti con alcune squadre? *No, è ancora presto*".



Ma figuriamoci...vuole solo fare un po il misterioso ma per me sa già dove andrà. Temo non sia da noi..


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2019)

Andrà da chi gli permetterà di fare la CL


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte, nel mirino di Milan, Inter e Roma, rilascia un'intervista alla Iene, che andrà in onda domani sera, in cui fa il punto sul suo futuro:"ci sono buone probabilità che il prossimo anno alleni in Italia, ma ce ne sono anche che alleni all'estero o che resti fermo. Diciamo al 60% in Italia, al 30% all'estero e al 10% sto fermo. Contatti con alcune squadre? No, è ancora presto".



ahahah

60% allenerò in Italia, ma nessun contatto con nessuna squadra.


----------



## Aron (6 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte, nel mirino di Milan, Inter e Roma, rilascia un'intervista alla Iene, che andrà in onda domani sera, in cui fa il punto sul suo futuro:"ci sono buone probabilità che il prossimo anno alleni in Italia, ma ce ne sono anche che alleni all'estero o che resti fermo. Diciamo al 60% in Italia, al 30% all'estero e al 10% sto fermo. Contatti con alcune squadre? No, è ancora presto".



*
Conte: "La priorità è una società che mi consenta di lottare per vincere".*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> *
> Conte: "La priorità è una società che mi consenta di lottare per vincere".*



Secondo me o Inda o noi, con importanti rassicurazioni. La Roma da queste dichiarazioni sembra un po tagliata fuori (a meno di clamorosi ribaltoni in società)


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Secondo me o Inda o noi, con importanti rassicurazioni. La Roma da queste dichiarazioni sembra un po tagliata fuori (a meno di clamorosi ribaltoni in società)



Ed io che pensavo che questa dichiarazione tirasse fuori noi dai giochi...


----------



## Aron (6 Maggio 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Secondo me o Inda o noi, con importanti rassicurazioni. La Roma da queste dichiarazioni sembra un po tagliata fuori (a meno di clamorosi ribaltoni in società)



L’ho interpretato come un messaggio indiretto alla Juventus.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ed io che pensavo che questa dichiarazione tirasse fuori noi dai giochi...



Ahhaha può darsi, infatti per me non arriva. Però i soldi ci sono, è innegabile. Bisogna vedere quanti e come vorranno spenderne. La Roma per forza di cose è tagliata fuori se resta così. Ad un ritorno alla Juve non credo tantissimo invece


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte, nel mirino di Milan, Inter e Roma, rilascia un'intervista alla Iene, che andrà in onda domani sera, in cui fa il punto sul suo futuro:"ci sono buone probabilità che il prossimo anno alleni in Italia, ma ce ne sono anche che alleni all'estero o che resti fermo. Diciamo al 60% in Italia, al 30% all'estero e al 10% sto fermo. Contatti con alcune squadre? No, è ancora presto. Priorità a chi mi consentirà di vincere".



Ma quale Conte. Purtroppo lui sa benissimo dove allenerà...


----------



## PM3 (6 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte, nel mirino di Milan, Inter e Roma, rilascia un'intervista alla Iene, che andrà in onda domani sera, in cui fa il punto sul suo futuro:"ci sono buone probabilità che il prossimo anno alleni in Italia, ma ce ne sono anche che alleni all'estero o che resti fermo. Diciamo al 60% in Italia, al 30% all'estero e al 10% sto fermo. Contatti con alcune squadre? No, è ancora presto".



Lottare per vincere...
Quindi torna alla Juve. 
Perché non posso pensare che creda di poter lottare per vincere con squadre che arrivano ripetutamente a -30 e oltre dalla Juve...


----------



## mil77 (6 Maggio 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Lottare per vincere...
> Quindi torna alla Juve.
> Perché non posso pensare che creda di poter lottare per vincere con squadre che arrivano ripetutamente a -30 e oltre dalla Juve...



Si ma firmerà un contratto di almeno 3 anni...e x me lui intende nel triennio...e x questo ho paura che sia l'inter


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Maggio 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Lottare per vincere...
> Quindi torna alla Juve.
> Perché non posso pensare che creda di poter lottare per vincere con squadre che arrivano ripetutamente a -30 e oltre dalla Juve...



Beh dai LOTTARE per vincere...con la Juve, almeno in Italia, è matematico che vinci. Non serve lottare. Magari intende palcoscenici europei


----------



## Aron (6 Maggio 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Lottare per vincere...
> Quindi torna alla Juve.
> Perché non posso pensare che creda di poter lottare per vincere con squadre che arrivano ripetutamente a -30 e oltre dalla Juve...



È l'unico club dove può giocarsi la vittoria della Champions. 
Le altre dovrebbero fargli uno squadrone con un mercato di almeno 200 milioni per accontentarlo (ovviamente senza considerare i proventi delle cessioni).


----------



## PM3 (6 Maggio 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Beh dai LOTTARE per vincere...con la Juve, almeno in Italia, è matematico che vinci. Non serve lottare. Magari intende palcoscenici europei



Vedremo, manca poco.


----------



## tonilovin93 (6 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte, nel mirino di Milan, Inter e Roma, rilascia un'intervista alla Iene, che andrà in onda domani sera, in cui fa il punto sul suo futuro:"ci sono buone probabilità che il prossimo anno alleni in Italia, ma ce ne sono anche che alleni all'estero o che resti fermo. Diciamo al 60% in Italia, al 30% all'estero e al 10% sto fermo. Contatti con alcune squadre? No, è ancora presto. Priorità a chi mi consentirà di vincere".



Per me o Milan o Roma. 
La juve si tiene Allegri e all Inter esonerare Spalletti ed ingaggiare conte costerebbe tanto, anzi troppo. 
Ci siamo noi e la Roma in italia


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Maggio 2019)

Ma Allegri è in bilico o voleva mollare? Mi pareva fosse ben saldo...però magari non sono aggiornato


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Maggio 2019)

all' estero l'unica probabile panchina sarà quella del Manchester United tra le big delle maggiori leghe. Non penso conte voglia andare in Russia o in Cina. 

Il valzer sarà in Italia, con Milan-Inter-Roma e (forse) Juve in cerca di allenatori.


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (6 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte, nel mirino di Milan, Inter e Roma, rilascia un'intervista alla Iene, che andrà in onda domani sera, in cui fa il punto sul suo futuro:"ci sono buone probabilità che il prossimo anno alleni in Italia, ma ce ne sono anche che alleni all'estero o che resti fermo. Diciamo al 60% in Italia, al 30% all'estero e al 10% sto fermo. Contatti con alcune squadre? No, è ancora presto. Priorità a chi mi consentirà di vincere".



Da quello che ho letto si è "agitato e le pulsazioni sono salite" quando ha parlato di Inter e PSG.


----------



## Ema2000 (6 Maggio 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Beh dai LOTTARE per vincere...con la Juve, almeno in Italia, è matematico che vinci. Non serve lottare. Magari intende palcoscenici europei



Osservazione acuta, lo penso anche io


----------



## varvez (6 Maggio 2019)

a Conte della Champions frega il giusto. Il progetto migliore in prospettiva è innegabilmente il nostro. Conte verrà al Milan, ne sono quasi certo


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Maggio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> a Conte della Champions frega il giusto. Il progetto migliore in prospettiva è innegabilmente il nostro. Conte verrà al Milan, ne sono quasi certo



.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Maggio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> a Conte della Champions frega il giusto. *Il progetto migliore in prospettiva è innegabilmente il nostro*. Conte verrà al Milan, ne sono quasi certo



aspetterei prima di parlare di progetto migliore, questa estate si capira' meglio quale futuro ci aspetta..


----------



## Black (6 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte, nel mirino di Milan, Inter e Roma, rilascia un'intervista alla Iene, che andrà in onda domani sera, in cui fa il punto sul suo futuro:"ci sono buone probabilità che il prossimo anno alleni in Italia, ma ce ne sono anche che alleni all'estero o che resti fermo. Diciamo al 60% in Italia, al 30% all'estero e al 10% sto fermo. Contatti con alcune squadre? No, è ancora presto. Priorità a chi mi consentirà di vincere".



vero che le dichiarazioni lasciano il tempo che trovano, ma se avesse già accordi dubito che sarebbe uscito con una frase del genere. Comunque tra 1 mese si saprà. L'allenatore è la prima cosa da decidere, perchè se dobbiamo fare mercato, è ora di farlo pianificando con il tecnico del futuro.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte, nel mirino di Milan, Inter e Roma, rilascia un'intervista alla Iene, che andrà in onda domani sera, in cui fa il punto sul suo futuro:"ci sono buone probabilità che il prossimo anno alleni in Italia, ma ce ne sono anche che alleni all'estero o che resti fermo. Diciamo al 60% in Italia, al 30% all'estero e al 10% sto fermo. Contatti con alcune squadre? No, è ancora presto. Priorità a chi mi consentirà di vincere".



Andrà all'Inter.


----------



## Mr. Canà (6 Maggio 2019)

Logico che non dica nulla. Almeno in Italia, le squadre papabili sono in piena lotta per un posto in Europa, per cui non può destabilizzare l'ambiente.


----------



## kipstar (6 Maggio 2019)

l'ultima volta ha detto :"miglior progetto" e in quel contesto ci si poteva stare......ma "per vincere" beh.....non credo nell'immediato.....a meno che non venga fatta una squadra super già quest'estate.....ma anche così è difficile prevedere di "vincere".....purtroppo queste dichiarazioni mi fanno essere negativo su un suo approdo.....e sinceramente non vedo altri allenatori vincenti disponibili.....e altri nomi che si sono sentiti un po' mi intristiscono....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Andrà all'Inter.



Io in questo caso andrei su Spalletti...non è un top mondiale ma a me piace e raggiunge sempre (o quasi) piazzamenti interessanti


----------



## Igniorante (6 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> *
> Conte: "La priorità è una società che mi consenta di lottare per vincere".*



Allora stiamo freschi, con Saitama Plusvalenza in società.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Maggio 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io in questo caso andrei su Spalletti...non è un top mondiale ma a me piace e raggiunge sempre (o quasi) piazzamenti interessanti



Per l'amor di dio. Scarso come pochi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per l'amor di dio. Scarso come pochi.



Beh insomma...a me pare meglio di tanti nomi che girano


----------



## Goro (6 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte, nel mirino di Milan, Inter e Roma, rilascia un'intervista alla Iene, che andrà in onda domani sera, in cui fa il punto sul suo futuro:"ci sono buone probabilità che il prossimo anno alleni in Italia, ma ce ne sono anche che alleni all'estero o che resti fermo. Diciamo al 60% in Italia, al 30% all'estero e al 10% sto fermo. Contatti con alcune squadre? No, è ancora presto. Priorità a chi mi consentirà di vincere".



A questo punto credo che l'articolo in cui si sosteneva che Conte aspettasse la Juve, fosse molto veritiero...


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

sta aspettando sabato prossimo se il suo amato Lecce sarà promosso direttamente in serie a.
andonio conde nuovo allenatore salentino in serie a in caso di promozione diretta.


a parte gli scherzi,non ha specificato cosa vorrebbe vincere e non è secondario perchè da lì si capisce:
scudetto,champions league,europa league,coppa italia.

che resti ancora fermo mi pare poco probabile,così come con mancini ha perso il treno nazionale.


----------



## varvez (6 Maggio 2019)

Se Spalletti è scarso allora ciao core. Meglio Gattuso, non c'è che dire. Con Lucianone in panchina andavamo in Champions l'anno scorso e anche questo.


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Maggio 2019)

Non verrà da noi e sarà l'ennesima pietra verso il fallimento del vero Milan. Nel giro di qualche anno saremo una Sampdoria qualunque, ovviamente la colpa è di questa imbarazzante dirigenza.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Maggio 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non verrà da noi e sarà l'ennesima pietra verso il fallimento del vero Milan. *Nel giro di qualche anno saremo una Sampdoria qualunque*, ovviamente la colpa è di questa imbarazzante dirigenza.



Lo siamo già, mio caro.
Ormai abbiamo solo il nome...


----------



## unbreakable (6 Maggio 2019)

lo sappiamo tutti che vuole tornare a bergamo per fare vedere che si sbagliavano sul suo conto


----------



## luigi61 (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quale Conte. Purtroppo lui sa benissimo dove allenerà...



Alla fine andrà all'Inter quasi sicuramente; noi dalla parte opposta ci presenteremo con Giampaolo/Di Francesco/Gasperini....sarà una mazzata insopportabile


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Maggio 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Alla fine andrà all'Inter quasi sicuramente; noi dalla parte opposta ci presenteremo con Giampaolo/Di Francesco/Gasperini....sarà una mazzata insopportabile




In tal caso, R.I.P MILAN.

Sarebbe la conferma che la nuova proprietà è una proprietà di peracottai che, nonostante abbia disponibilità sufficiente per rendere il Milan grande, vuole solo sfruttarlo e tirare a campare.

Preghiamo, sottolineo preghiamo, che non sia così.


----------



## Freddiedevil (6 Maggio 2019)

Inter: ha Spalletti e tagliare lui è ingaggiare Conte sarebbe troppo costoso per loro

Roma: mi pare difficile che con questa proprietà possano avere un progetto a medio termine per vincere, quindi a meno di cessione a nuova proprietà.

Juve: Allegri sembra sufficientemente saldo.

Per esclusione e logica, quel 60% siamo noi, ma neanche all'estero mi sembra ci siano grosse panchine che ballano a parte Arsenal e Bayern. Lo United ha rinnovato di 4 anni Solskjaer 2 mesi fa, che senso avrebbe cambiarlo anche qualora potessero?

Stavolta comunque non voglio essere ottimista, mi sono fatto troppo male in passato. Una cosa è certa: se Aivan, Leo e Paolo sono persone intelligenti (e lo sono), e Elliott vuole fare un investimento intelligente, hanno capito qual è stato il problema principale di queste ultime 4/5 stagioni e prenderanno una certezza in panchina. Se non Conte, un big in ogni caso.

P.s. ovviamente trolla, sa già dove allenerà.


----------



## Jino (6 Maggio 2019)

L'Inter è la sua destinazione gradita, il loro progetto è più avanti del nostro, si confermano per la seconda stagione di fila in CL. Aspettano solo di lottare per vincere. Figuriamoci se vuole venire al Milan, solo qua si pensa che abbiamo una rosa sottovalutata per colpa di Gattuso.


----------



## luigi61 (6 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'Inter è la sua destinazione gradita, il loro progetto è più avanti del nostro, si confermano per la seconda stagione di fila in CL. Aspettano solo di lottare per vincere. Figuriamoci se vuole venire al Milan, solo qua si pensa che abbiamo una rosa sottovalutata per colpa di Gattuso.



E proprio ciò che temo di più, la loro rosa è molto migliore della nostra, sono pronti per decollare e Conte è un pilota perfetto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'Inter è la sua destinazione gradita, il loro progetto è più avanti del nostro, si confermano per la seconda stagione di fila in CL. Aspettano solo di lottare per vincere. Figuriamoci se vuole venire al Milan, solo qua si pensa che abbiamo una rosa sottovalutata per colpa di Gattuso.



Ma per piacere. Chi parla così non ricorda La rosa del Milan 2012/2013 che arrivò terza in campionato con Allegri ed era una rosa peggiore di questa.

Questo è un Milan che, benché con gravi lacune, è comunque il Milan più forte dal 2011/2012 (l’ultimo anno di Milan veramente decente, ovviamente quel Milan che arrivò ad un passo dallo scudetto era superiore a questo) in poi.


----------



## andreima (6 Maggio 2019)

Tanto alla fine lui sa già dove andrà e non è detto che dove vada farà cose strabilianti,io se il Milan prende Gasperini per iniziare un progetto serio non rimango deluso anzi..io sarei felice.


----------



## luigi61 (6 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte, nel mirino di Milan, Inter e Roma, rilascia un'intervista alla Iene, che andrà in onda domani sera, in cui fa il punto sul suo futuro:"ci sono buone probabilità che il prossimo anno alleni in Italia, ma ce ne sono anche che alleni all'estero o che resti fermo. Diciamo al 60% in Italia, al 30% all'estero e al 10% sto fermo. Contatti con alcune squadre? No, è ancora presto. Priorità a chi mi consentirà di vincere".



Torna alla Juve, Allegri al psg


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte, nel mirino di Milan, Inter e Roma, rilascia un'intervista alla Iene, che andrà in onda domani sera, in cui fa il punto sul suo futuro:"ci sono buone probabilità che il prossimo anno alleni in Italia, ma ce ne sono anche che alleni all'estero o che resti fermo. Diciamo al 60% in Italia, al 30% all'estero e al 10% sto fermo. Contatti con alcune squadre? No, è ancora presto. Priorità a chi mi consentirà di vincere".



Torna alla Juve : 70%
Va all'Inter: 30%


----------



## First93 (6 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte, nel mirino di Milan, Inter e Roma, rilascia un'intervista alla Iene, che andrà in onda domani sera, in cui fa il punto sul suo futuro:"ci sono buone probabilità che il prossimo anno alleni in Italia, ma ce ne sono anche che alleni all'estero o che resti fermo. Diciamo al 60% in Italia, al 30% all'estero e al 10% sto fermo. Contatti con alcune squadre? No, è ancora presto. Priorità a chi mi consentirà di vincere".



Io penso di essere uno dei pochi a non volerlo sulla panchina del Milan, so che è un allenatore vincente, ovunque è andato ha fatto molto bene e ha fatto rendere a mille tutti, però mi farebbe troppo schifo vederlo da noi, non l'ho mai sopportato e mai lo sopporterò. Per quanto mi riguarda io spero che il tecnico sia un altro, già ci siamo macchiati con l'equilibrista e con Higuain, non mi va di vedere un'altra roba del genere. 

In ogni caso il problema non si pone, Conte non verrà al Milan per una serie di motivi, secondo me è più facile che vada al Bayern, qui in Italia non credo che qualcuno possa permettersi il suo stipendio (Juve a parte). Forse mi sbaglierò, ma credo che alla fine andrà così.


----------



## luigi61 (6 Maggio 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Torna alla Juve : 70%
> Va all'Inter: 30%



Se torna alla Juve come pare, avrà fatto la sua scelta e alla fine uno se ne fa una ragione; sarebbe stata impossibile da digerire se fosse andato all'Inter o alla roma, detto questo per il Milan vanno scansati come la peste Giampaolo e di Francesco, a questo punto Gasperini il male minore; se non riescono ad ingaggiare nemmeno lui possono pure fare festa


----------



## iceman. (6 Maggio 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Se torna alla Juve come pare, avrà fatto la sua scelta e alla fine uno se ne fa una ragione; sarebbe stata impossibile da digerire se fosse andato all'Inter o alla roma, detto questo per il Milan vanno scansati come la peste Giampaolo e di Francesco, a questo punto Gasperini il male minore; se non riescono ad ingaggiare nemmeno lui possono pure fare festa



E' un loop infinito dal quale non usciremo mai, tanto sappiamo già che un Gianpalo, Di Francesco o qualche altro mediocre verrà esonerato nel corso della prossima stagione, il bello è che come sempre verrà esonerato in favore di un altro mediocre, al Milan funziona così.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Maggio 2019)

secondo voi realisticamente entro quale data sapremo le cose con certezza riguardo gli allenatori? (in generale ma il milan in particolare ovviamente)

entro il 15 giugno è troppo presto? 

intendo a livello pubblico non rispondete che loro lo sanno già che non c'entra,,,


----------



## iceman. (6 Maggio 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> secondo voi realisticamente entro quale data sapremo le cose con certezza riguardo gli allenatori? (in generale ma il milan in particolare ovviamente)
> 
> entro il 15 giugno è troppo presto?
> 
> intendo a livello pubblico non rispondete che loro lo sanno già che non c'entra,,,



Boh probabilmente a fine agosto, del resto in questi prossimi mesi si parlerà di tutto (fpf in primo piano) tranne che di calciomercato.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Maggio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Boh probabilmente a fine agosto, del resto in questi prossimi mesi si parlerà di tutto (fpf in primo piano) tranne che di calciomercato.



noi dai fine agosto no..almeno per il ritiro dovrà esserci il nuovo mister


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte, nel mirino di Milan, Inter e Roma, rilascia un'intervista alla Iene, che andrà in onda domani sera, in cui fa il punto sul suo futuro:"ci sono buone probabilità che il prossimo anno alleni in Italia, ma ce ne sono anche che alleni all'estero o che resti fermo. Diciamo al 60% in Italia, al 30% all'estero e al 10% sto fermo. Contatti con alcune squadre? No, è ancora presto. Priorità a chi mi consentirà di vincere".



Conte dice che vuole vincere. Vincere è la sua ossessione. Il "presidente" del Milan dice che conta piazzarsi, non vincere. L'AD è tutto fuorchè un vincente. Come potete solo pensare che Conte possa venire al Milan?


----------



## 7vinte (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conte dice che vuole vincere. Vincere è la sua ossessione. Il "presidente" del Milan dice che conta piazzarsi, non vincere. L'AD è tutto fuorchè un vincente. Come potete solo pensare che Conte possa venire al Milan?



Abbi fede. Poi, per carità, non so nulla


----------



## iceman. (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conte dice che vuole vincere. Vincere è la sua ossessione. Il "presidente" del Milan dice che conta piazzarsi, non vincere. L'AD è tutto fuorchè un vincente. Come potete solo pensare che Conte possa venire al Milan?


Illiottt sa quel che fa, sono degli squaliiiii11111!!!!


----------



## sunburn (6 Maggio 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> secondo voi realisticamente entro quale data sapremo le cose con certezza riguardo gli allenatori? (in generale ma il milan in particolare ovviamente)
> 
> entro il 15 giugno è troppo presto?
> 
> intendo a livello pubblico non rispondete che loro lo sanno già che non c'entra,,,


Penso(e spero!)massimo entro due settimane dalla fine del campionato. Oltre inizierei a preoccuparmi perché significherebbe che davvero non sanno che pesci prendere.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conte dice che vuole vincere. Vincere è la sua ossessione. Il "presidente" del Milan dice che conta piazzarsi, non vincere. L'AD è tutto fuorchè un vincente. Come potete solo pensare che Conte possa venire al Milan?



Il punto è che magari ci abbiamo pure provato. Ma quando decidi di affidare tutto nelle mani di uno come Gazidis, che il solo obiettivo è sistemare i conti e cercare di far aumentare il fatturato, si capisce come l'obiettivo di questo milan sia sopravvivere. Conte difficilmente viene per sopravvivere.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conte dice che vuole vincere. Vincere è la sua ossessione. Il "presidente" del Milan dice che conta piazzarsi, non vincere. L'AD è tutto fuorchè un vincente. Come potete solo pensare che Conte possa venire al Milan?



di certo almeno in teoria sembriamo essere più compatibili con Gianpaolo che con conte….


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il punto è che magari ci abbiamo pure provato. Ma quando decidi di affidare tutto nelle mani di uno come Gazidis, che il solo obiettivo è sistemare i conti e cercare di far aumentare il fatturato, si capisce come l'obiettivo di questo milan sia sopravvivere. Conte difficilmente viene per sopravvivere.



Eh, appunto.


----------



## Pampu7 (6 Maggio 2019)

paquetà non deve giocare in fascia


----------

